# Has anyone shot with the Nikon Coyote Special?



## hooks515 (Mar 23, 2009)

Im shopping for a new coytoe rig and I have narrowed my guns down to either a Savage 10 Preditor in 22-250 or a Remington 700 SPS Varmint. For the glass I'm looking at the Nikon Coyote Special 4.5 14x40 has anyone had any experience with this scope. Its a pretty new model for Varmint hunting, if that scope is a flop I believe I will choose the Monarch series....I usually shot a Leupold VX 3, but just can't swing the money for that this time...Any advice on any of ther models guys and gals.......

Thanks,
Eric.........


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

I got the 700 sps stainless w/ a monarch 4-16X42, I'm in love. The synthetic stock is nothing to brag about but thats minor. I think you would be happy with the 700, especially for the money. Im not real sure on the weight of the sps varmint but you may want to take that into consideration over the one I picked up.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I just bought a Remington 700 SPS in 22-250 and I love it. I actually really like the stock. I was a little short on cash for the glass so I mounted it with a Nikko Sterling Nighteater and I am very impressed for the price ($150). This was a 4-12X44 I believe (too lazy to dig through my safe and get it out) and side focus (which is becoming a must for me, I LOVE IT!)


----------



## DeadCoyote (Dec 27, 2006)

I have both and I prefer the Savage over the Remington. I have a 
Savage Model 10 in .204 and it is a much better shooter then the 
Remington 700 SPS varmint rifle that I have in .243. given they are 
different calibers, but I prefer the Savage, plus its a lighter gun.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

What's the difference between a Coyote Special and Nikon's other 4.5-14X40 scopes?

I have a new Burris 4.5-14X32 Timberline Compact that should be here tomorrow, for my T3 243 coyote rifle...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Checked on the Coyote Special. They appear to be nothing new, just the Buckmaster line that are camo dipped with a glare difusing objective lens cover. Claims to have a special BDC reticle designed for coyotes but Nikon does not elaborate on how it's different from the standard BDC reticle.

My wife & I have Nikon Buckmasters from 3-9 up to 6-18 and can advise they are very good optics. I have the 3-9 on my LH 700 LSS 270, my wife a 4.5-14 on her RH 700 LSS 257 Wby, and I have the 6-18 on my LH Weatherby Accumark in 257 Wby.

I don't have much use for the BDC reticle. Makes the sight picture too "busy" for my liking, and from extensive experience using the Ballistic Plex reticle in Burris scopes, I find this kind of reticle slower and less accurate than memorizing the trajectory & holdovers for your rifle and a Duplex reticle. Also have to remember the drop plexs/circles do not subtend when you change magnification. They are regulated to match up with pre-calculated drops only at maximum magnification.

I've had a bunch of both Savages and Remington 700s over the years and there's no question in my mind the 700 is the better quaility rifle. What the Savage has going for it is consistent accuracy for their price. They have lines & handle like a 2x4, but they sure do shoot and cost less than a 700...

I firmly believe quality is worth the price so if it were me and I wanted a heavy barrel, I would look for a 700 VS (not the SPS) and put either a standard Nikon Buckmaster of 14X or 16X top end on it.

My work rifle is a 700 VSL in 308 with a straight 10X MD tactical scope, and out of the box (after I adjusted the trigger to my preferred 2.5 lbs) it consistently prints sub-MOA, and frequently .5 MOA...


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just took the plunge about 3 wks ago and got a leupold VXIII 6.5 -20x40..I really wanted to get the zeiss conquest in the same power but just put out the extra cha ching...I love the leupold...I also looked at a monarch in the same power..I hated their BDC circles and when you put it on 20 power I had 1 hell of a time getting a clear image..the leupold was alot better and it also had the side focus..never had the side focus before and I can say my next scope purchase will have that on it..the best part was the leupold was on sale for $599..thats an $800 scope..so I thought I did ok..


----------

